# Atv trails



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

I was wondering if I could get some opinions on which atv trails are best in MIchigan. Im really looking into the Mio Area, Bull Gap Trail, Etc. I really would like a trail that I could ride on directly from a campground. Thanks


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

I'm sure it's not the best trail in Michigan,but you can ride the trail from it.The Ambrose Lk campground has a trail head that you can ride and camp,The campground is primitive and the trails are'nt too bad.You can ride into Rose City for gas and such on the trails also,or go over to Clear Lk to the party store or Bar.If you need more info on where it's at give a P/M....


----------



## drake317 (Sep 9, 2005)

I have ridden on both the Bull Gap (South of Mio) and the Hunt Creek trail (North of Mio).

The Hunt Creek trail is on state ground. The trail is extremely narrow and challenging. If you want to push your ability to concentrate and dont mind going slow you may like it. It also has very few people on it. When I rode it last weekend I put on about 10 miles. It took me about 2 hours and I had to get off my ATV 5 times to move logs out of the way.

I might have ridden it longer but I was worried if I broke down I had no one to come and rescue me. (My family did not come up North)

The Bull Gap trail is in Huron National Forest. The Bull Gap trail is very fun. The trails are much wider and mostly sand. Banked curves, lots of bumps and the Bull Gap Scramble area is a big sand hill to climb. Although not challenging, very fun. 

There is also a campground on a small lake right in the middle of the area. Unfortunatly I do not remember the name of it. If you drive up to Mio I'm sure you will find someone to direct you. The campground was very nice and mostly deserted last Saturday.

I have a cabin near the Hunt Creek trail. But Bull Gap was so much more fun I plan on investing in a trailer. Last weekend I put my ATV in the back of my truck. Works for me, but not for my family!


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

The lake that the campground is at is Mack lake. You can get to it by heading South out of Mio a couple of miles on M33. It is East of M33 also.

I would stay away from the Bull Gap scramble area on holiday weekends, its a drunkfest and a very dangerous place to be. I'm not sure if the DNR has done anything about it or not, it been a couple of years since I've been there. Any other time the trails and area is pretty quiet.

Here's a link to the DNR's map page: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-38330--,00.html


----------



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments. It definetly helped me out.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

If you don't mind driving a little farther, Check out the Little Manistee trails in Lake county. The have a campground right on the trail and gas across the street. the trail is two 25 mile loops and if you want you can trailer your bikes to other nearby trails


----------

